# Lee reloader



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I was checking out reloading on youtube and saw several people using the Lee reloader. This would fit into my budget but the question I have is does it work well? I see some reloading equipent that cost about three mortgage payments to put together. I realize you get what you pay for, but you work with what you can afford. Will the Lee reloader make good reloads for my .243?


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I have an old LEE, not progressive, it's single stage; pop the primers, change gear, re neck cartridge, change gear, press bullet. Done. Primer placement is done with a hand held.
It works, and if you get good, you can pump them out...otherwise, it is simple enough to be worth the cost.
I got mine used for $5...the guy mover up to progressive as he shoots A LOT!

Matt


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yes lee loaders work , but they obviously have limits 

for not a hole lot more you could get a C press and a set of dies and open up your possibilities a bit more 


if I was going to get started reloading all over again this is the kit I would get 
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/78...-turret-press-deluxe-kit?cm_vc=ProductFinding
besides the kit you need a set of dies and a case length gauge and of course brass, primers , powder and bullets 

this is basically what I load on but i had to buy a lot of this separate 

you could get the less expensive pace setter dies but you will want the collet neck size die as it will save you brass the deluxe set is http://www.midwayusa.com/product/448787/lee-ultimate-4-die-set-243-winchester?cm_vc=ProductFinding

then either a powder through charging die or an off press powder measure 

the nice part is you buy a extra turret for about 12-15 dollars and put another set of dies in it and you can change calibers in under a minute


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

I started (and still use) a leaa loadmaster 5 hole progressive. it works well, the setup is a bit complicated and time consuming, but once you have it dialed in, you can pump out hundreds of rounds an hour. Setting up multiple calibers in their own turrets is a huge convenience. To change calibers all I do is change turret, shell plate and change the powder measure and done. (if you want to use the auto bullet/case feeders, you may have to change them too, but I prefer loading case and bullet by hand to give me more eye time on the process cause im paranoid). 

I bought mine used with everything for 9mm, for a steal, from unpacking to mounting to first loaded ammo was 2 hours to dial everything in and a few dozen intintial squibs to make sure it was gonna stay locked in place. Now 300 9mm/45/38spc in an hour with checking every 10-20, is a good pace.


----------



## TRRga (Jan 21, 2014)

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/42...reech-lock-single-stage-press-anniversary-kit

I bought this kit about 4 years ago and it still works great. I reload .308, .45 ACP, and .40 and with a little practice you can get a pretty good pace with it. Not as fast as a turret or progressive since you have to change out the dies for each step, but if you're just wanting to get started it's great. If you know you're going to get in it for the long haul, I'd go ahead and get what you think you'll ultimately want. Budget allowing of course. But to answer your question, Lee may not be the fancy high dollar press, but it works just fine.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

I assume people are missing that your talking about. The original Lee loader that you use hand tools to build one round at a time. I can tell you I own them and use them quite often for tapered rifle cases (like your .243 win) all the time very precise loading can be done as well as teaching you all the important parts of reloading in a way the fancyer loading presses cannot.
For progresive loaders I dislike Lee presses I own two Dillons myself.
Dutch


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

i do reloading for three nationally ranked shooters, all three hold national championships, one in 1000 yard palma, lee is all i use. (i have the other brands in their boxes somewhere. lee has cheap eq, they also have "near" top of the line equipment and have the best value for the $ of anyone out there....

as others have said Horniday and Dillon for progressive.....i don't do progressive for our type of shooting.....


----------



## wilded (May 10, 2002)

I sometimes sit at my shooting bench and work up loads for my .243 with a 40 year old lee hand loader. It makes good accurate ammo, just a slower process. Sometimes slower might even be better. JMHO


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks for the advice. Speed is not a concern for me as this will be a "sit back and relax" kind of project. I realize a hand loader has limitations but my main concern is about consistancy of the loads produced. Ive been slowly breaking my rifle in and getting better and better groups. It seems to like the 58grain Vmax and also a 75 grain bullet. with 80 grains it opens up some but I still have a ways to go.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the lee loaders can produce some very nice ammo as they basically neck size only in bottle neck 

one thing that can help shot to shot consistency is the lee factory crimp die , the crimp holding the bullet longer and letting the pressure build up for a more consistent ignition and burn , gives better groups than neck tension alone 

your also going to want a scale and at least a set of dipper measures and probably a powder measure to throw consistent charges 

with the 50-75 cent savings on each round it can pay back in more than just accuracy


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

JJ Grandits said:


> Thanks for the advice. Speed is not a concern for me as this will be a "sit back and relax" kind of project. I realize a hand loader has limitations but my main concern is about consistancy of the loads produced. Ive been slowly breaking my rifle in and getting better and better groups. It seems to like the 58grain Vmax and also a 75 grain bullet. with 80 grains it opens up some but I still have a ways to go.


does your barrel have the proper twist to stabilize a 80 grain bullet? in 223 the barrel has to have 1 in 8 or better twist for an 80g grain bullet.. sorry i know nothing of what is required of the 243.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

most 243 are 1 :9.5 or 1:10 and generally stabilize a 90gr and even 100gr fine 

58 is about as light as 243 gets


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

My gun is 1:10. As I understand it it takes a faster twist to stabilize longer boat tailed target bullets. As I said, I"m breaking it in, something I really believe in.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Be courteous of others in the area, banging seems to get their nerves for some reason. Wear gloves and glasses while priming, you might set off a primer, no harm if you are wearing your gear. Some folks use a hand primer instead of the rod and anvil, the rod never bothered me.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

Silvercreek Farmer said:


> Be courteous of others in the area, banging seems to get their nerves for some reason. Wear gloves and glasses while priming, you might set off a primer, no harm if you are wearing your gear. Some folks use a hand primer instead of the rod and anvil, the rod never bothered me.


i have been reloading (massive amounts, like 10, 15 thousand rounds a year) for about 5 decades, never a primer mishap, until last year, then a second mishap late last year......it only takes one to take your eyesight....


----------

